# How do I scan multiple pages and send in a email?



## dougcrf (Jul 3, 2008)

Would it be pretty simple? I have a HP C6280 all in one, I have a five page job application I need to send.

Thanks, Doug


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, there is a very simple way:

1. Scan the entire document.
2. Orient the images as required
3. Save the entire document as PDF

This will put all of the images into one universal PDF file.


----------

